# Recommendations on good printing vendors



## jammy4in (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello All

I'm Jay from Hyderabad - India. I'm planning to start t-shirt business on a small scale. All the graphics content are done from the scratch and all the concepts are of own and original. I'm also getting some help on the fine tuning my designs from a friend. I have good number of designs ready. However I'm stuck at choosing a right vendor to print quality stuff for the brand. 
Since Tirupur is a hub I contacted one guy and I got a sample print and I was not at all happy . The other guys are looking for a larger volume to print and I'm current not in a position to spend so much. 

Can anyone suggest a good vendor to get this done. 

Thank you in advance!

Regards
Jay


----------

